# Are we doing college football pics again this year



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Who usually does the poll?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you talking about the weekly predictions?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Are you talking about the weekly predictions?


Yep


----------

